# southern ontario heft & pig roast Sept 6



## buzzman600

PLease add name 2 list :tu:tu:tu

1.buzzman600


----------



## Old Sailor

1.buzzman600
2.Old Sailor & Gail


----------



## shaggy

1.buzzman600
2.Old Sailor & Gail
3. Shaggy


----------



## 357

What's the approximate location? Ontario is pretty big. 


Just a Detroit guy wondering if it's a 20 minute or 2 hour drive.


----------



## Old Sailor

HAMILTON AREA:ss


----------



## buzzman600

Old Sailor said:


> HAMILTON AREA:ss


 20 mins south of hamilton


----------



## fissure30

That drive makes for a really long day. I'll see what I can do.

1.buzzman600
2.Old Sailor & Gail
3. Shaggy


----------



## hardcz

If Steve goes, I'll probably go, though no guarantees at this point, I think customs has it out for me or something.


----------



## RHNewfie

1.buzzman600
2.Old Sailor & Gail
3. Shaggy
4. RHNewfie & Faith


----------



## SilverFox

1.buzzman600
2.Old Sailor & Gail
3. Shaggy
4. RHNewfie & Faith
5. SilverFox (if I can pull a seat sale between now and then


----------



## Old Sailor

SilverFox said:


> 1.buzzman600
> 2.Old Sailor & Gail
> 3. Shaggy
> 4. RHNewfie & Faith
> 5. SilverFox (if I can pull a seat sale between now and then


You'd better....I have to work the rest of Sept.:hn


----------



## DonnieW

I won't be there.


----------



## DonnieW

1.buzzman600
2.Old Sailor & Gail
3. Shaggy
4. RHNewfie & Faith
5. SilverFox
6. DonnieW (won't be there)


----------



## RHNewfie

SilverFox said:


> 1.buzzman600
> 2.Old Sailor & Gail
> 3. Shaggy
> 4. RHNewfie & Faith
> 5. SilverFox (if I can pull a seat sale between now and then


Now that would be awesome!!


----------



## buzzman600

SilverFox said:


> 1.buzzman600
> 2.Old Sailor & Gail
> 3. Shaggy
> 4. RHNewfie & Faith
> 5. SilverFox (if I can pull a seat sale between now and then


It would be great 2 meet u :tu 
if u can manage it


----------



## Old Sailor

Bump:tu:tu


----------



## hardcz

I guess I have to come now, threats from 3 diff Canadians that if I didn't make it, I'd "pay"


----------



## fissure30

Maybe you'll get stopped coming home. Good luck with that:ss


----------



## shaggy

fissure30 said:


> Maybe you'll get stopped coming home. Good luck with that:ss


you best be on that train too bro...:tu


----------



## fissure30

Ha, I don't cave to threats like Dan:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

fissure30 said:


> Ha, I don't cave to threats like Dan:ss


Don't make me come after your little dog!!:r


----------



## DragonMan

*1. buzzman600
2. Old Sailor & Gail
3. Shaggy
4. RHNewfie & Faith
5. SilverFox
6. DonnieW 
7. DragonMan*


----------



## fissure30

Old Sailor said:


> Don't make me come after your little dog!!:r


Woof Woof


----------



## 357

I would really like to make this event. If I can make it I'd like to carpool with some of the Detroit Crew if possible.


----------



## buzzman600

Here are the direction 4 the Pig Roast

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=London&1s=ON&2c=Binbrook&2s=ON&2a=458+Hall+Rd+E&2z=L0R+1C0

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Toronto&1s=ON&2c=Binbrook&2s=ON&2a=458+Hall+Rd+E&2z=L0R+1C0

ph# 905 692 5812


----------



## Old Sailor

*1. buzzman600
2. Old Sailor & Gail
3. Shaggy
4. RHNewfie & Faith
5. SilverFox
6. DonnieW 
7. DragonMan*

BUMP


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> *1. buzzman600*
> *2. Old Sailor & Gail*
> *3. Shaggy*
> *4. RHNewfie & Faith*
> *5. SilverFox*
> *6. DonnieW *
> *7. DragonMan*
> *8. Sailchaser and Sailkat*
> 
> BUMP


Looks like I get the weekend plus 1 day :chk:chk:chk
oh a :ss we shall go,oh a :ss we shall go

hi ho ontario her we go!!!!


----------



## RHNewfie

This is going to end up being a tight squeeze for me but I should be there for a couple of hours in the after noon!


----------



## shaggy

for some reason NY seems to be un represented here........


----------



## Old Sailor

The NY guys are a bunch of WUSSES!!:chk:chk:chk


----------



## shaggy

btw...if any of you out of towners are comin in on the friday you are more than welcome to stop by and we can have a bit of a pre herf here. just let me know if you are comin....


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> btw...if any of you out of towners are comin in on the friday you are more than welcome to stop by and we can have a bit of a pre herf here. just let me know if you are comin....


And don't forget....Nick lost all his gurkhas at the boarder, so he needs some!!:r:r


----------



## DMK

I have to be in Toronto for a Toronto FC game.... but I'll try to get out there before you guys pack it up for the night....:ss


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> And don't forget....Nick lost all his gurkhas at the boarder, so he needs some!!:r:r


 Boy he must really miss those Gurkhas I saw this in another thread to"Nick Missing Favorite Smoke". You know come to think of it I gave him one at the house and he was really smilling when I gave him that one


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> btw...if any of you out of towners are comin in on the friday you are more than welcome to stop by and we can have a bit of a pre herf here. just let me know if you are comin....


Nahhh I'll pass:r


----------



## Old Sailor

*BUMP*

*1. buzzman600
2. Old Sailor & Gail.....Bringing my Killer Cloe Slaw
3. Shaggy
4. RHNewfie & Faith
5. SilverFox
6. DonnieW 
7. DragonMan*
8. Sailchaser & Sailkat


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> *BUMP*
> 
> *1. buzzman600*
> *2. Old Sailor & Gail.....Bringing my Killer Cloe Slaw*
> *3. Shaggy*
> *4. RHNewfie & Faith*
> *5. SilverFox*
> *6. DonnieW *
> *7. DragonMan*
> *8. Sailchaser & Sailkat*


eveing bump


----------



## shaggy

still no word from the NY boys?????


what is that word i am lookin for dave??


----------



## Old Sailor

UMMMM...............

WUSSES:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Conch Republican

I got your WUSS right here you old fart!! (Said with love and respect for someone so old he farts dust!)


----------



## Old Sailor

Conch Republican said:


> I got your WUSS right here you old fart!! (Said with love and respect for someone so old he farts dust!)


 :r:r:chk:chk


----------



## Conch Republican

I am all over this one (as long as work doesnt have me in India or the PI)!!

So mark me as probable and tentative!


----------



## Old Sailor

That would be cool.....hope ta see ya there:tu


----------



## Conch Republican

Thanks Gramps - I will bring your travel humi!:ss:ss:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

You'll need it,


----------



## Conch Republican

I aint touching NOTHIN!!

But if Shawn comes - he doesnt know the rules!!!!!!!!!!:ss


----------



## Sailkat

Conch Republican said:


> I aint touching NOTHIN!!
> 
> But if Shawn comes - he doesnt know the rules!!!!!!!!!!:ss


That could be fun!
http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gif


----------



## shaggy

hey...good point......what time is this shinding?


----------



## Old Sailor

*1. buzzman600
2. Old Sailor & Gail.....Bringing my Killer Cloe Slaw*
*3. Shaggy*
*4. RHNewfie & Faith*
*5. SilverFox*
*6. DonnieW *
*7. DragonMan*
*8. Sailchaser & Sailkat*
*9. Conch ??*

*Hey Scott......what time do you want use there??*


----------



## buzzman600

Old Sailor said:


> *1. buzzman600*
> *2. Old Sailor & Gail.....Bringing my Killer Cloe Slaw*
> *3. Shaggy*
> *4. RHNewfie & Faith*
> *5. SilverFox*
> *6. DonnieW *
> *7. DragonMan*
> *8. Sailchaser & Sailkat*
> *9. Conch ??*
> 
> *Hey Scott......what time do you want use there??*


Hey Dave

Any time after noon.

We start the pig at 9 am

Scott


----------



## CohibaMan

Ohhhh, very tempting. Wonder if I can get the day off work and wrangle a car. :ss


----------



## shaggy

CohibaMan said:


> Ohhhh, very tempting. Wonder if I can get the day off work and wrangle a car. :ss


where are you....we have operatives in a lot of places that can car pool bro:tu


----------



## DonnieW

shaggy said:


> where are you....we have operatives in a lot of places that can car pool bro:tu


I have knowledge of an Operative in the south Caledon area.


----------



## Old Sailor

Here piggy piggy :r:r


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> Here piggy piggy :r:r












PIGGY CAME HOME


----------



## O-Danger

Wish I could make it to this one, sounds like it will be a great time... just 2 days too early:hn

Have extra pig for me!!!


----------



## ambientboy

Quite doubtful that I'll make it because I have an opera rehearsal that day. But if for some bizarre reason that gets cancelled, I'll be there with bells on. Chance of rehearsal cancellation? 1.5%


----------



## RRocket

We're noobs here...but my little chicklet and I are thinking of showing up if it's OK with you guys....we're still discussing it...


----------



## Bear

Just got the green light from Mrs Bear.:chk

*1. buzzman600*
*2. Old Sailor & Gail.....Bringing my Killer Cloe Slaw*
*3. Shaggy*
*4. RHNewfie & Faith*
*5. SilverFox*
*6. DonnieW *
*7. DragonMan*
*8. Sailchaser & Sailkat*
*9. Conch ??*
*10. Bear*


----------



## sailchaser

Bear said:


> Just got the green light from Mrs Bear.:chk
> 
> *1. buzzman600*
> *2. Old Sailor & Gail.....Bringing my Killer Cloe Slaw*
> *3. Shaggy*
> *4. RHNewfie & Faith*
> *5. SilverFox*
> *6. DonnieW *
> *7. DragonMan*
> *8. Sailchaser & Sailkat*
> *9. Conch ??*
> *10. Bear*


Glad to see your coming out of the Den, for a little pre winter snack:chk


----------



## DonnieW

sailchaser said:


> Glad to see your coming out of the Den, for a little pre winter snack:chk


"winter"... why'd you go and say that word.


----------



## sailchaser

DonnieW said:


> "winter"... why'd you go and say that word.


I guess you've never had a smoke on the ice sitting next to a campfire yet:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

*1. buzzman600
2. Old Sailor & Gail.....Bringing my Killer Cloe Slaw*
*3. Shaggy*
*4. RHNewfie & Faith*
*5. SilverFox*
*6. DonnieW *
*7. DragonMan*
*8. Sailchaser & Sailkat*
*9. Conch ??*
*10. Bear*
*11. RRocket & chicklet??*
*12. Cohibaman??*


----------



## DonnieW

sailchaser said:


> I guess you've never had a smoke on the ice sitting next to a campfire yet:ss


I'm truly not sure if you're joking or not... something is telling me you aren't kidding


----------



## Prefy

1. buzzman600
2. Old Sailor & Gail.....Bringing my Killer Cloe Slaw
3. Shaggy
4. RHNewfie & Faith
5. SilverFox
6. DonnieW 
7. DragonMan
8. Sailchaser & Sailkat
9. Conch ??
10. Bear
11. RRocket & chicklet??
12. Cohibaman?? 
*13.Prefy, I should finally be able to make it to one of these deals:chk*


----------



## DonnieW

Prefy said:


> *13.Prefy, I should finally be able to make it to one of these deals:chk*


DO IT!!


----------



## Old Sailor

You'd better show up!:mn:gn:gn


----------



## sailchaser

DonnieW said:


> I'm truly not sure if you're joking or not... something is telling me you aren't kidding


Yep , we do that ,Heck Old Sailor even gives me the links to the daily ice reports


----------



## Old Sailor

1. buzzman600
2. Old Sailor & Gail.....Bringing my Killer Cloe Slaw & MY LAST BOTTLE OF 6 GRAPES!!!
3. Shaggy
4. RHNewfie & Faith
5. SilverFox
6. DonnieW 
7. DragonMan
8. Sailchaser & Sailkat
9. Conch ??
10. Bear
11. RRocket & chicklet??
12. Cohibaman?? 
*13.Prefy, I should finally be able to make it to one of these deals*


----------



## sailchaser

Dave am I supposed to bring some for you and Dragonman mmmmmmm!



I'll have to think on it




Is it Gurkas ?


----------



## shaggy

sailchaser said:


> Dave am I supposed to bring some for you and Dragonman mmmmmmm!
> 
> I'll have to think on it
> 
> Is it Gurkas ?


shouldnt u be working????


----------



## Old Sailor

sailchaser said:


> Dave am I supposed to bring some for you and Dragonman mmmmmmm!
> 
> I'll have to think on it
> 
> Is it Gurkas ?


Mike's on the Gurkha kick now!!:tu


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> Mike's on the Gurkha kick now!!:tu


Watch it Dave he may try to convert us


----------



## Conch Republican

Prefy is gonna be there?? AWESOME!!


----------



## sailchaser

shaggy said:


> shouldnt u be working????


I was actually at staples (an office supply store working)waiting for copies for work I signed up on the new HP they had on display,

I posted this from home ,NOT WORKING 

Dave were's the day count down posts:chk:chk:chk


----------



## shaggy

sailchaser said:


> I was actually at staples (an office supply store working)waiting for copies for work I signed up on the new HP they had on display,
> 
> I posted this from home ,NOT WORKING
> 
> Dave were's the day count down posts:chk:chk:chk


shouldnt u be sleeping????


----------



## sailchaser

shaggy said:


> shouldnt u be sleeping????


Watch out for the Shaggy Police, you never know when there watching to see if you are smoken a Gurkas:ss


----------



## Prefy

Conch Republican said:


> Prefy is gonna be there?? AWESOME!!


WOOT!!!


----------



## Old Sailor

THREAD JACK!!!!

SOB TARGET IF ANYONE WANTS IN BRING TO HERF AND I'LL PKG AND MAIL OUT....TARGET WILL BE TOLD AT HERF :tu


----------



## 357

RRocket said:


> We're noobs here...but my little chicklet and I are thinking of showing up if it's OK with you guys....we're still discussing it...


It was nice meeting you on Friday. I hope we can both make this herf!

357 & Mrs 357 = a Definite Maybe.


----------



## DonnieW

357 said:


> It was nice meeting you on Friday. I hope we can both make this herf!
> 
> 357 & Mrs 357 = a Definite Maybe.


You can't bring a 357 across the border. We'll provide you with a 'Miss 357' if you want. In fact, I'll even bring a 357 from Toronto, the ones in Hamilton-area are well...


----------



## Old Sailor

:chk:chk 12 Long Days ta GO!!:chk:chk


----------



## volfan

I hate to jump on and threadjack but I could use some help if someone in or near Toronto could PM me.

scottie


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> :chk:chk 12 Long Days ta GO!!:chk:chk


:chk:chkIt's an official herf now Dave's got the day countdown board up:chk:chk


----------



## Kidrock387

I would love to attend this but, I cant  On the flipside I will be living longer than I thought I would be in Metro Detroit till at least June. This gives us alot more time to herf. Once again sorry for not being able to make it.


----------



## Old Sailor

11 DAYS TA GO!!:chk:chk:chk

PS....ALL CANADIAN STICKERS MAILED OUT!


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> 11 DAYS TA GO!!:chk:chk:chk
> 
> PS....ALL CANADIAN STICKERS MAILED OUT!


Dave you are allright :tu :tu


----------



## DPD6030

If my brother Steve (fissure30) goes then I will be there. *So this is a shout out to you Steve, you need to go so I can go*. It might help bringing me along at the border if ya know what I mean :tu.


----------



## Old Sailor

You know.....it just occured to me that out of ALL THE DETROIT CREW......Sailchaser and Sailkat are the ONLY Detroit crew that wants to herf with us.....hummmm I seem to recall a few Canadians going to the last Detroit herf.........what too far to drive????

Bunch of WUSSES!!!!!!!
:chk:chk


----------



## DPD6030

Ha, I'm at least 3 hours west of Detroit so you can't call me part of the Detroit Crew. I wish I lived closer that way I would be able to herf with you guys. After all, I hear you through one heck of a party! :chk



Old Sailor said:


> You know.....it just occured to me that out of ALL THE DETROIT CREW......Sailchaser and Sailkat are the ONLY Detroit crew that wants to herf with us.....hummmm I seem to recall a few Canadians going to the last Detroit herf.........what too far to drive????
> 
> Bunch of WUSSES!!!!!!!
> :chk:chk


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> You know.....it just occured to me that out of ALL THE DETROIT CREW......Sailchaser and Sailkat are the ONLY Detroit crew that wants to herf with us.....hummmm I seem to recall a few Canadians going to the last Detroit herf.........what too far to drive????
> 
> Bunch of WUSSES!!!!!!!
> :chk:chk


Dave I thought you,Shaggy and Dragonman made us Honorary Candians at the last Herf in Kingsville and we were required to go or we would be shot on sight with a supper soaker if we missed any Candian Herfs


----------



## Old Sailor

sailchaser said:


> Dave I thought you,Shaggy and Dragonman made us Honorary Candians at the last Herf in Kingsville and we were required to go or we would be shot on sight with a supper soaker if we missed any Candian Herfs


This is true!!:r:r


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> This is true!!:r:r


Plus we need to bring all the lost tee shirts left at our house:chk


----------



## sailchaser

sailchaser said:


> Plus we need to bring all the lost tee shirts left at our house:chk


We allready cleared it with these guys










but I think will take this route









and be really nice to these guys


----------



## DonnieW

1. buzzman600
*2. Old Sailor & Gail.....Bringing my Killer Cloe Slaw & MY LAST BOTTLE OF 6 GRAPES!!!*
3. Shaggy
4. RHNewfie & Faith
5. SilverFox
*6. DonnieW.... Bringing the breads and butter*
7. DragonMan
8. Sailchaser & Sailkat
9. Conch ??
10. Bear
11. RRocket & chicklet??
12. Cohibaman?? 
13.Prefy


----------



## Haastility

1. buzzman600
*2. Old Sailor & Gail.....Bringing my Killer Cloe Slaw & MY LAST BOTTLE OF 6 GRAPES!!!*
3. Shaggy
4. RHNewfie & Faith
5. SilverFox
*6. DonnieW.... Bringing the breads and butter*
7. DragonMan
8. Sailchaser & Sailkat
9. Conch ??
10. Bear
11. RRocket & chicklet ??
12. Cohibaman ?? 
13. Prefy
14. Haastility ??

What is going on here! I can probably make this!


----------



## shaggy

sailchaser said:


> Plus we need to bring all the lost tee shirts left at our house:chk


what do u speak of here sir?


----------



## Old Sailor

but I think will take this route









Jenn says bad choice...:hn


----------



## DonnieW

Old Sailor said:


> but I think will take this route
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenn says bad choice...:hn


I agree... I'd go this way...


----------



## shaggy

take the ferry and scout it out for us


----------



## DragonMan

sailchaser said:


> We allready cleared it with these guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and be really nice to these guys


*Thanks for bringing back the nightmares Chris!!*


----------



## Old Sailor

*10 DAYS:chk:chk:chk*


----------



## Old Sailor

Just an update....there has been a change of plans.....*NO SOB BOMB*!!! at least by me.

Still 10 DAYS TA GO:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

Hey Nick!!!! I hear choppers!!!:r:r


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> Hey Nick!!!! I hear choppers!!!:r:r


I saw them by the house again today


----------



## sailchaser

Dave,
Kath and I think we heard your travel Humi calling your name out in the middle of the night:chk:chk

I gave it a drink of water and it calmed down went back to sleep.





Wow that must of been a Gurka Nightmare


----------



## Old Sailor

sailchaser said:


> Dave,
> Kath and I think we heard your travel Humi calling your name out in the middle of the night:chk:chk
> 
> I gave it a drink of water and it calmed down went back to sleep.
> 
> Wow that must of been a Gurka Nightmare


 u


----------



## 357

Old Sailor said:


> You know.....it just occured to me that out of ALL THE DETROIT CREW......Sailchaser and Sailkat are the ONLY Detroit crew that wants to herf with us.....hummmm I seem to recall a few Canadians going to the last Detroit herf.........what too far to drive????
> 
> Bunch of WUSSES!!!!!!!
> :chk:chk


Hey, I made it to your last herf Dave!!! I was a little late, but Booker and I were the last two hanging around. I think you had to kick us out if I remember correctly :tu

Trust me in that I'm trying everything I can to make it. I am trying to find other Detroit Crew members to carpool with.


----------



## Jbailey

1. buzzman600
2. Old Sailor & Gail.....Bringing my Killer Cloe Slaw & MY LAST BOTTLE OF 6 GRAPES!!!
3. Shaggy
4. RHNewfie & Faith
5. SilverFox
6. DonnieW.... Bringing the breads and butter
7. DragonMan
8. Sailchaser & Sailkat
9. Conch ??
10. Bear
11. RRocket & chicklet ??
12. Cohibaman ??
13. Prefy
14. Haastility ??
15. Jbailey ?? will have to look at the schedule but maybe ??


----------



## CohibaMan

Well I got my work schedule yesterday and sadly I work both Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Old Sailor

*8 DAYS* :chk:chk

1. buzzman600
2. Old Sailor & Gail.....Bringing my Killer Cloe Slaw & MY LAST BOTTLE OF 6 GRAPES!!!
3. Shaggy
4. RHNewfie & Faith
5. SilverFox
6. DonnieW.... Bringing the breads and butter
7. DragonMan
8. Sailchaser & Sailkat
9. Conch ??
10. Bear
11. RRocket & chicklet ??

13. Prefy
14. Haastility ??
15. Jbailey ?? will have to look at the schedule but maybe ??


----------



## shaggy

CohibaMan said:


> Well I got my work schedule yesterday and sadly I work both Saturday and Sunday.


you suck:ss


----------



## sailchaser

shaggy said:


> you suck:ss


Tell us what you really Think


----------



## DPD6030

Old Sailor said:


> *8 DAYS* :chk:chk
> 
> 1. buzzman600
> 2. Old Sailor & Gail.....Bringing my Killer Cloe Slaw & MY LAST BOTTLE OF 6 GRAPES!!!
> 3. Shaggy
> 4. RHNewfie & Faith
> 5. SilverFox
> 6. DonnieW.... Bringing the breads and butter
> 7. DragonMan
> 8. Sailchaser & Sailkat
> 9. Conch ??
> 10. Bear
> 11. RRocket & chicklet ??
> 
> 13. Prefy
> 14. Haastility ??
> 15. Jbailey ?? will have to look at the schedule but maybe ??


*16. Fissure 30 & brother DPD6030*


----------



## sailchaser

DPD6030 said:


> *16. Fissure 30 & brother DPD6030*


Allright some additional USA guys to join the FUN:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

:r:r:mn:r:r


----------



## fissure30

I will not be coming if you try and hurt my little bro:ss Oh wait, what do I care:chk

Anything we can bring you fine canadians from the states?


----------



## shaggy

fissure30 said:


> I will not be coming if you try and hurt my little bro:ss Oh wait, what do I care:chk
> 
> Anything we can bring you fine canadians from the states?


ummmm how about ur company?
(and jones soda)


----------



## fissure30

shaggy said:


> ummmm how about ur company?
> (and jones soda)


I'll see what I can do Mike. What's your jones flavor preference?


----------



## shaggy

btw......anyone get a pig???

or how about fire????


----------



## DonnieW

shaggy said:


> btw......anyone get a pig???
> 
> or how about fire????


Mmmmmm... Oink Oink.


----------



## sailchaser

Kath just booked our room for fri and sat:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

sailchaser said:


> Kath just booked our room for fri and sat:chk:chk:chk


What time do ya plan on passing through Windsor? I could meet up and grab my stuff if ya want....depending on the time? or are you going the Bluewater route?


----------



## CohibaMan

CohibaMan said:


> Well I got my work schedule yesterday and sadly I work both Saturday and Sunday.


Saturday not working but still working all Sunday .


----------



## Old Sailor

CohibaMan said:


> Saturday not working but still working all Sunday .


So, you going??


----------



## DPD6030

What flavor of Jones Soda? Anything else we can bring?

7 days and counting!!!



shaggy said:


> ummmm how about ur company?
> (and jones soda)


----------



## fissure30

Picked up a multi pack of jones at sam's.


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> What time do ya plan on passing through Windsor? I could meet up and grab my stuff if ya want....depending on the time? or are you going the Bluewater route?


 Probably Blue water route 5-7pm fri eveing


----------



## Old Sailor

sailchaser said:


> Probably Blue water route 5-7pm fri eveing


:tusee ya Sat. :chk:chk:chk


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> :tusee ya Sat. :chk:chk:chk


Ya baby it almost herf time:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

And those damn boarder hugging cigar stealers won't get any from me this time!!:r:r:r:r:r

Chris...sounds like your going to see the Haida!!


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> And those damn boarder hugging cigar stealers won't get any from me this time!!:r:r:r:r:r
> 
> Chris...sounds like your going to see the Haida!!


Dave,
Looking forward to seeing the Old Girl and talking a tour . She isn't a coastie but it always fun to take a little trip back in time and visit a ship with some great history:tu


----------



## shaggy

no update from anyone today????


----------



## fissure30

6 days to go:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk

Got a case of jones, did you want more than that???


----------



## Old Sailor

Is it time yet??:chk:chk


----------



## shaggy

fissure30 said:


> 6 days to go:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk
> 
> Got a case of jones, did you want more than that???


one is lots...thanks bro


----------



## DPD6030

I'm getting excited :chk since this will be herf # 2 for me. I can't wait to :bl with all of the BOTL/SOTL. Do we need to bring anything beside the Jones Soda and ourselves? I wonder how many sticks I will smoke on the way there (it is about a four hour trip for us). :ss Looking forward to meeting a bunch of new faces.


----------



## Old Sailor

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## sailchaser

MMMMMMMMM,

I was just asking Kath if is there anything we need to bring to the Herf?

:ss

I think theres something around here 

I have to search around, maybe a little help to remember I know I got list for something

Travel Chairs!!!!! That's it 

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...n&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=3&ct=image&cd=1

Or maybe the travel couch !!!! 

Good thing there only a few days left:chk:chk:chk


----------



## shaggy

sailchaser said:


> MMMMMMMMM,
> 
> I was just asking Kath if is there anything we need to bring to the Herf?
> 
> :ss
> 
> I think theres something around here
> 
> I have to search around, maybe a little help to remember I know I got list for something
> 
> Travel Chairs!!!!! That's it
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...n&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=3&ct=image&cd=1
> 
> Or maybe the travel couch !!!!
> 
> Good thing there only a few days left:chk:chk:chk


i am thinkin it may be a good thing to throw the canoherf in the van too.....the weather is a bit iffy at the moment


----------



## Old Sailor

:r it's clearing up!!:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor

1. buzzman600
2. Old Sailor & Gail.....Bringing my Killer Cloe Slaw & MY LAST BOTTLE OF 6 GRAPES!!!
3. Shaggy
4. RHNewfie & Faith
5. SilverFox
6. DonnieW.... Bringing the breads and butter
7. DragonMan
8. Sailchaser & Sailkat
9. Conch ??
10. Bear
11. RRocket & chicklet ??
12. Fissure30 & brother DPD6030
13. Prefy
14. Haastility ??
15. Jbailey ?? will have to look at the schedule but maybe ??


*???WUSSES:r:r*


----------



## DonnieW

Old Sailor said:


> *???WUSSES:r:r*


I've hit up every new Canuck member and a few relatively close Canada-huggers (Buffalonians). Let's see who the wusses are.


----------



## shaggy

what is the scoop with cohibaman? he said he was off on saturday then dissappeared


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> what is the scoop with cohibaman? he said he was off on saturday then dissappeared


----------



## Gryphs62

1. buzzman600
2. Old Sailor & Gail.....Bringing my Killer Cloe Slaw & MY LAST BOTTLE OF 6 GRAPES!!!
3. Shaggy
4. RHNewfie & Faith
5. SilverFox
6. DonnieW.... Bringing the breads and butter
7. DragonMan
8. Sailchaser & Sailkat
9. Conch ??
10. Bear
11. RRocket & chicklet ??
12. Fissure30 & brother DPD6030
13. Prefy
14. Haastility ??
15. Jbailey ?? will have to look at the schedule but maybe ??
16. Gryphs62 (+wife and baby = gametime decision)

Mike, you bringing some bacon salt for the bacon?


----------



## sailchaser

Gryphs62 said:


> 1. buzzman600
> 2. Old Sailor & Gail.....Bringing my Killer Cloe Slaw & MY LAST BOTTLE OF 6 GRAPES!!!
> 3. Shaggy
> 4. RHNewfie & Faith
> 5. SilverFox
> 6. DonnieW.... Bringing the breads and butter
> 7. DragonMan
> 8. Sailchaser & Sailkat
> 9. Conch ??
> 10. Bear
> 11. RRocket & chicklet ??
> 12. Fissure30 & brother DPD6030
> 13. Prefy
> 14. Haastility ??
> 15. Jbailey ?? will have to look at the schedule but maybe ??
> 16. Gryphs62 (+wife and baby = gametime decision)
> 
> Mike, you bringing some bacon salt for the bacon?


Don't forget the bacon strecher and the smoke shifter


----------



## dabigdog

You guys back east have all the fun. Enjoy the roast!!:w


----------



## Conch Republican

Bacon Salt - need some? I have TONS!


----------



## jamesb3

No go for me. Son has first fall soccer tourney.


----------



## Old Sailor

:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## RRocket

We're coming....Chicklet and I......anyone recommend a hotel room??


----------



## Jbailey

I'm out.


----------



## DMK

Old Sailor said:


> 1. buzzman600
> 2. Old Sailor & Gail.....Bringing my Killer Cloe Slaw & MY LAST BOTTLE OF 6 GRAPES!!!
> 3. Shaggy
> 4. RHNewfie & Faith
> 5. SilverFox
> 6. DonnieW.... Bringing the breads and butter
> 7. DragonMan
> 8. Sailchaser & Sailkat
> 9. Conch ??
> 10. Bear
> 11. RRocket & chicklet ??
> 12. Fissure30 & brother DPD6030
> 13. Prefy
> 14. Haastility ??
> 15. Jbailey ?? will have to look at the schedule but maybe ??
> 
> *???WUSSES:r:r*


I will try to get there before you all pack it up for the night...
I have to be in Toronto for the afternoon ...


----------



## sailchaser

DMK said:


> I will try to get there before you all pack it up for the night...
> I have to be in Toronto for the afternoon ...


Drive like the wind and you'll make it:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

1. buzzman600
2. Old Sailor & Gail.....Bringing my Killer Cloe Slaw & MY LAST BOTTLE OF 6 GRAPES!!!
3. Shaggy
4. RHNewfie & Faith
5. SilverFox
6. DonnieW.... Bringing the breads and butter
7. DragonMan
8. Sailchaser & Sailkat
9. Conch ?? :gn:gn:r
10. Bear
11. RRocket & chicklet 
12. Fissure30 & brother DPD6030
13. Prefy
14. Haastility ??


----------



## shaggy

RRocket said:


> We're coming....Chicklet and I......anyone recommend a hotel room??


PM sailchaser....i found him a nice b+b pretty reasonable...i think they had a room left


----------



## DPD6030

:chk:chk:chk Four Days and Counting:chk:chk:chk


----------



## shaggy

btw....there is gonna be a bit of a pre herf at my place....startin around 11:30 or so everyone is welcome to stop by.
pm me for an addy if u are gonna stop by


----------



## sailchaser

shaggy said:


> PM sailchaser....i found him a nice b+b pretty reasonable...i think they had a room left


Sweet place 85 fri night 75 sat night

http://www.ridgemoor.ca/index.html


----------



## DonnieW

shaggy said:


> btw....there is gonna be a bit of a pre herf at my place....everyone is welcome to stop by.
> pm me for an addy if u are gonna stop by


Circa?


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> btw....there is gonna be a bit of a pre herf at my place....startin around 11:30 or so everyone is welcome to stop by.
> pm me for an addy if u are gonna stop by


who are you??:r:r


----------



## Bear

shaggy said:


> btw....there is gonna be a bit of a pre herf at my place....startin around 11:30 or so everyone is welcome to stop by.
> pm me for an addy if u are gonna stop by


Nice! I'll try to make it in time :ss


----------



## RRocket

sailchaser said:


> Sweet place 85 fri night 75 sat night
> 
> http://www.ridgemoor.ca/index.html


We make too much noise...and keep odd hours to stay in a B & B....


----------



## sailchaser

RRocket said:


> We make too much noise...and keep odd hours to stay in a B & B....


Obviously you haven't been to our house for a herf :ss

Well have to change that!!!


----------



## Old Sailor

sailchaser said:


> Obviously you haven't been to our house for a herf :ss
> 
> Well have to change that!!!


 :tu:tu just don't try and bring your cigars.....black choppers.....hey Nick!:r


----------



## fissure30

What time is everyone planning on getting to the Pig Event? Might have to alter travel route to shaggy's if no one is going to be there around noon:ss


----------



## buzzman600

fissure30 said:


> What time is everyone planning on getting to the Pig Event? Might have to alter travel route to shaggy's if no one is going to be there around noon:ss


 any time after noon is good

scott


----------



## Sailkat

Looking forward to seeing you, Scott!

Can we bring anything?

Kat


----------



## buzzman600

fissure30 said:


> I will not be coming if you try and hurt my little bro:ss Oh wait, what do I care:chk
> 
> Anything we can bring you fine canadians from the states?


Hey fissure30 Can u bring some Milkyway bars

scott


----------



## buzzman600

Sailkat said:


> Looking forward to seeing you, Scott!
> 
> Can we bring anything?
> 
> Kat


Hey Kat All u need 2 bring is yourself and Chris. and them Lighters :r

Scott


----------



## Old Sailor

buzzman600 said:


> Hey fissure30 Can u bring some Milkyway bars
> 
> scott


 :dr:dr:r:r


----------



## fissure30

buzzman600 said:


> Hey fissure30 Can u bring some Milkyway bars
> 
> scott


I sure can. What kind do you want? Original, dark chocolate, mint.....


----------



## fissure30

Old Sailor said:


> :dr:dr:r:r


Geeessh, some for you too Dave? Your tab is getting bigger:ss


----------



## buzzman600

Hey All 
The pig is order 
The fire wood is stacked
The beer is on ice
The stogies are in the humi
Any of u local people can bring a salad

Did i forget anything?
Oh ya bring the sun shine please. lol

scott


----------



## buzzman600

fissure30 said:


> I sure can. What kind do you want? Original, dark chocolate, mint.....


what ever u bring will be great! I love them milkyways


----------



## Old Sailor

I'm bringing my cole slaw :tu:tu

and a couple special cigars for you ...trade for you know what lites


----------



## Old Sailor

fissure30 said:


> Geeessh, some for you too Dave? Your tab is getting bigger:ss


 Just let me know what I owe ya:chk


----------



## fissure30

I may have to tow a trailer:chk:chk

Jones for Mike:ss
Milky ways for Old Guy and Scott
Booze for Old Guy:ss

If I break down, I am set for a couple weeks being stranded:r

Anything else??


----------



## RHNewfie

Faith and I will be there for a bit in the afternoon, we may miss the pig as we have a commitment in the evening!


----------



## 357

Steve,

My wife will not be able to make it, but I would still like to carpool with you and your brother. My buddie lives off of the 2nd to last exit before the bridge. He's going to send me his address. He said I could park there for the day. I will PM it to you as soon as I get it.

Mike


----------



## fissure30

357 said:


> Steve,
> 
> My wife will not be able to make it, but I would still like to carpool with you and your brother. My buddie lives off of the 2nd to last exit before the bridge. He's going to send me his address. He said I could park there for the day. I will PM it to you as soon as I get it.
> 
> Mike


Sounds good!


----------



## sailchaser

RHNewfie said:


> Faith and I will be there for a bit in the afternoon, we may miss the pig as we have a commitment in the evening!


:tu:chk:tu:chkExcellenty


----------



## SilverFox

While it was still touch and go I am now going to for sure say I can't do this. Looks like I have at best a lung infection and at worst pneumonia. No flying for me for 3 weeks, also can't smoke either.


----------



## sailchaser

SilverFox said:


> While it was still touch and go I am now going to for sure say I can't do this. Looks like I have at best a lung infection and at worst pneumonia. No flying for me for 3 weeks, also can't smoke either.


It's Bubble Gum Sticks for you, Sorry to see you can't make it, feel better!!!!


----------



## DonnieW

SilverFox said:


> While it was still touch and go I am now going to for sure say I can't do this. Looks like I have at best a lung infection and at worst pneumonia. No flying for me for 3 weeks, also can't smoke either.


Ahh, that's too bad. I was looking forward to meeting the fox that is silver. If you're anything like the GTA crew, you'd be great company. 

Health is such a delicate thing... take care of yourself.


----------



## DragonMan

That's too bad Shawn, I was looking forward to meeting you. I hope you get better soon!! Take care and I'll smoke a cigar at the herf for you!! :tu :tu


----------



## shaggy

DragonMan said:


> That's too bad Shawn, I was looking forward to meeting you. I hope you get better soon!! Take care and I'll smoke a cigar at the herf for you!! :tu :tu


i dont think we have that kinda time....it isnt a long weekend ya know:r


----------



## DPD6030

You think those border "whores" might seize our Jones and milky ways :hn. They better not or else. Hmm...maybe I'll go downstairs and pull some patches off some of the old shirts to bribe them! :r 
Hmm...maybe I'll bring booze too, anyone like the Jack or Captain? I'm willing to share 



fissure30 said:


> I may have to tow a trailer:chk:chk
> 
> Jones for Mike:ss
> Milky ways for Old Guy and Scott
> Booze for Old Guy:ss
> 
> If I break down, I am set for a couple weeks being stranded:r
> 
> Anything else??


----------



## Old Sailor

SAY IT ISN'T SO, SHAWN!!!!


:BS Guess I'll have ta bomb ya then:r:r:r


----------



## fissure30

Anyone know how much booze we can legally bring in?


----------



## DPD6030

fissure30 said:


> Anyone know how much booze we can legally bring in?


Taken from the Canadian Customs site:

*Visitors Duty-Free Allowance for Alcohol*

If you are a a visitor to Canada, you are allowed to bring a small quantity of alcohol (wine, liquor, beer or coolers) into the country without having to pay duty or taxes as long as: 

the alcohol accompanies you 
you meet the minimum legal drinking age for the province or territory at which you enter Canada.
You may bring in *one* of 

1.5 litres (50.7 US ounces) of wine, including wine coolers over 0.5 percent alcohol, *or* 
1.14 litres (38.5 US ounces) of liquor, *or* 
a total of 1.14 litres (38.5 US ounces) of wine and liquor, *or* 
24 x 355 millilitre (12 ounce) cans or bottles of beer or ale, including beer coolers over 0.5 percent alcohol (a maximum of 8.5 litres or 287.4 US ounces).
*Bringing More Than the Duty-Free Allowance of Alcohol Into Canada*

Except in the Northwest Territories and Nunavut, if you are a visitor to Canada you may bring in more than the personal allowances of liquor listed above as long as you pay customs and province / territory assessments. The amounts you are allowed to bring into Canada are also limited by the province or territory in which you enter Canada. For details on specific amounts and rates, contact the liquor control authority for the appropriate province or territory *before* you come to Canada.


----------



## 357

DPD6030 said:


> Taken from the Canadian Customs site:
> 
> *Visitors Duty-Free Allowance for Alcohol*
> 
> If you are a a visitor to Canada, you are allowed to bring a small quantity of alcohol (wine, liquor, beer or coolers) into the country without having to pay duty or taxes as long as:
> 
> the alcohol accompanies you
> you meet the minimum legal drinking age for the province or territory at which you enter Canada.
> You may bring in *one* of
> 
> 1.5 litres (50.7 US ounces) of wine, including wine coolers over 0.5 percent alcohol, *or*
> 1.14 litres (38.5 US ounces) of liquor, *or*
> a total of 1.14 litres (38.5 US ounces) of wine and liquor, *or*
> 24 x 355 millilitre (12 ounce) cans or bottles of beer or ale, including beer coolers over 0.5 percent alcohol (a maximum of 8.5 litres or 287.4 US ounces).
> *Bringing More Than the Duty-Free Allowance of Alcohol Into Canada*
> 
> Except in the Northwest Territories and Nunavut, if you are a visitor to Canada you may bring in more than the personal allowances of liquor listed above as long as you pay customs and province / territory assessments. The amounts you are allowed to bring into Canada are also limited by the province or territory in which you enter Canada. For details on specific amounts and rates, contact the liquor control authority for the appropriate province or territory *before* you come to Canada.


Since it sounds like you have a good link, can you post it, along with the tobacco rules as well???

Thanks.


----------



## 357

1. buzzman600
2. Old Sailor & Gail.....Bringing my Killer Cloe Slaw & MY LAST BOTTLE OF 6 GRAPES!!!
3. Shaggy
4. RHNewfie & Faith
5. SilverFox
6. DonnieW.... Bringing the breads and butter
7. DragonMan
8. Sailchaser & Sailkat
9. Conch ?? :gn:gn:r
10. Bear
11. RRocket & chicklet 
12. Fissure30 & brother DPD6030
13. Prefy
14. Haastility ??
15. 357

Just adding my name to the list to make it official.


----------



## Gryphs62

357 said:


> 1. buzzman600
> 2. Old Sailor & Gail.....Bringing my Killer Cloe Slaw & MY LAST BOTTLE OF 6 GRAPES!!!
> 3. Shaggy
> 4. RHNewfie & Faith
> 5. SilverFox
> 6. DonnieW.... Bringing the breads and butter
> 7. DragonMan
> 8. Sailchaser & Sailkat
> 9. Conch ?? :gn:gn:r
> 10. Bear
> 11. RRocket & chicklet
> 12. Fissure30 & brother DPD6030
> 13. Prefy
> 14. Haastility ??
> 15. 357
> 16.Gryphs62(maybe + wife and baby)
> Just adding my name to the list to make it official.


357, you have something against me...delete my name

Just kidding, see you Saturday!:ss:ss


----------



## sailchaser

One more shift to travel Day for Kath and I and 2 days to Herf time:chk:chk:chk
We are packing the Van big time with all the goodies:tu


----------



## Prefy

I probably won't be seeing you guys on saturday...I had to make a couple trips to the hospital so moving was a little delayed. |I will be leaving Winnipeg tommorow so I won't get there until saturday night. I will forsure make it out to the next one:tu


----------



## Conch Republican

You Suck!!!!!!!!

Seriously Matt - hope you feel better! Drive careful - thats a LONG drive!


----------



## SilverFox

Old Sailor said:


> SAY IT ISN'T SO, SHAWN!!!!
> 
> :BS Guess I'll have ta bomb ya then:r:r:r


Don't you dare bomb me. Christ man I have smoked enough of your cigars :ss

Sorry but I am getting worse not better pretty much bed rest for a couple of days and worst part is I really really want a cigar.


----------



## Conch Republican

Feel better Shawn! I am bummed you wont be there - should we send Blackberry Brandy?


----------



## Old Sailor

Got bored again today so I loaded up my 24 count traveller......lots of mag 50's, something special for Scott, Steve & his brother, and Chris & Kath for their babysitting my stuff. Oh, lots of cuban sticks.....gonna be a partay!!:ss:ss:ss
:chk


bring extra stickers and RG tools also.


----------



## DonnieW

Old Sailor said:


> Got bored again today so I loaded up my 24 count traveller......lots of mag 50's, something special for Scott, Steve & his brother, and Chris & Kath for their babysitting my stuff. Oh, lots of cuban sticks.....gonna be a partay!!:ss:ss:ss
> :chk
> 
> bring extra stickers and RG tools also.


RG Good.


----------



## RRocket

Can any of the US members bring 1-2 CAO Moontrance or Vanilla (Robusto, Corona, whatever)? They are Chicklets favs...and neither of our orders from Taboo or Atlantic has arrived yet.


----------



## Conch Republican

I dont have any of those avail - but there are the Java's - let me know!


----------



## Conch Republican

Old Sailor said:


> Got bored again today so I loaded up my 24 count traveller......lots of mag 50's, something special for Scott, Steve & his brother, and Chris & Kath for their babysitting my stuff. Oh, lots of cuban sticks.....gonna be a partay!!:ss:ss:ss
> :chk
> 
> bring extra stickers and RG tools also.


Yeah Dave - I know you're old...but *DON'T FORGET YOUR TOOL!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DPD6030

RRocket said:


> Can any of the US members bring 1-2 CAO Moontrance or Vanilla (Robusto, Corona, whatever)? They are Chicklets favs...and neither of our orders from Taboo or Atlantic has arrived yet.


I'll see what I can do. Can't guarentee anything but I will try. I get out of work at 7am and have to pack my things but I'll try and make a trip to Tinderbox.


----------



## RRocket

^^Very grateful...thanks!!!


----------



## DPD6030

357 said:


> Since it sounds like you have a good link, can you post it, along with the tobacco rules as well???
> 
> Thanks.


Canadian Customs link:

http://canadaonline.about.com/od/customs/Canada_Customs_and_Border_Services.htm

Tobacco link:

http://canadaonline.about.com/od/customs/a/tobaccovisitor.htm

*Visitors Duty-Free Allowance for Tobacco*

If you are a a visitor to Canada, you are allowed to bring a limited amount of tobacco and tobacco products (cigarettes, cigars, cigarillos, tobacco sticks, tobacco) into the country without having to pay duty or taxes as long as the tobacco accompanies you. 
You may bring in : 

200 cigarettes
50 cigars or cigarillos
200 grams (7 ounces) of manufactured tobacco, and
200 tobacco sticks.
If you take a side trip outside Canada during your visit, you must be out of Canada for at least 48 hours to be eligible to claim these amounts again. 
*Bringing More Than the Duty-Free Allowance of Tobacco Into Canada*

You may bring in more than the quantities of tobacco listed above as long as you pay full duty and taxes on the excess amount.


----------



## RRocket

Wow...didn't know you could bring 50 cigars. Anyone want to come to my house for a HERF every Sunday? (As long as you bring 50 cigars)


----------



## Old Sailor

Conch Republican said:


> Yeah Dave - I know you're old...but *DON'T FORGET YOUR TOOL!!!!!!!!!*


who you callin a tool??:r:r:r


----------



## fissure30

RRocket said:


> Can any of the US members bring 1-2 CAO Moontrance or Vanilla (Robusto, Corona, whatever)? They are Chicklets favs...and neither of our orders from Taboo or Atlantic has arrived yet.


If my bro doesn't pick them up, I'll try and find them too.


----------



## RRocket

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## DPD6030

:bl2 DAYS AND COUNTING:bl 
I'm so excited I could just :chk


----------



## Sailkat

fissure30 said:


> If my bro doesn't pick them up, I'll try and find them too.


Chris is off tomorrow.......I could volunteer him to go over to the Outlet


----------



## Old Sailor

Sailkat said:


> Chris is off tomorrow.......I could volunteer him to go over to the Outlet


http://www.freesmileys.org


----------



## sailchaser

Sailkat said:


> Chris is off tomorrow.......I could volunteer him to go over to the Outlet


Goosh I actually have permission to go to the outlet, I, I mean, we will pick up a few for ya no problem still got a little room in the van :tu



Old Sailor said:


> http://www.freesmileys.org


You just had to put your nose into it didn't ya


----------



## fissure30

sailchaser said:


> Goosh I actually have permission to go to the outlet, I, I mean, we will pick up a few for ya no problem still got a little room in the van :tu
> 
> You just had to put your nose into it didn't ya


No problem, if they don't have them let me know, and I'll look on my way home at a couple spots.


----------



## sailchaser

fissure30 said:


> No problem, if they don't have them let me know, and I'll look on my way home at a couple spots.


heading by the outlet in about noon I post the result:tu


----------



## Bear

Sailkat said:


> Chris is off tomorrow.......I could volunteer him to go over to the Outlet


That's what I call being volun-told! :r


----------



## sailchaser

Bear said:


> That's what I call being volun-told! :r


And what's wrong with volun-told about going to a smoke shop:chk:chk

By the way RRocket ,3 in the travel humi for ya!!!!

Bear you were mean, nothing for you


----------



## shaggy

sailchaser said:


> And what's wrong with volun-told about going to a smoke shop:chk:chk
> 
> By the way RRocket ,3 in the travel humi for ya!!!!
> 
> Bear you were mean, nothing for you


havent u left yet?????


----------



## Old Sailor

:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## sailchaser

shaggy said:


> havent u left yet?????


It took me a long time to pack up all Dave's and Nicks stuff

On the road in 15 as soon as Kath gets home:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

Way ta go Nick!:r


----------



## fissure30

sailchaser said:


> It took me a long time to pack up all Dave's and Nicks stuff
> 
> On the road in 15 as soon as Kath gets home:chk:chk:chk


Don't forget that box of gurkha's for Nick.:ss


----------



## sailchaser

fissure30 said:


> Don't forget that box of gurkha's for Nick.:ss


You mean the case


----------



## Conch Republican

What time does the pre-herf start at Shaggy's?


----------



## shaggy

Conch Republican said:


> What time does the pre-herf start at Shaggy's?


noon or so mark

btw chris...if u guys get bored when u get to town give me a call


----------



## Conch Republican

I thought we were headint to Scott's at noon - I am sooooo confused!


----------



## shaggy

Conch Republican said:


> I thought we were headint to Scott's at noon - I am sooooo confused!


here at noon if you like....scotts at 2
actually i really dont care when u get here....just dont wake me up


----------



## Conch Republican

Better turn the cell off:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## DragonMan

sailchaser said:


> It took me a long time to pack up all Dave's and Nicks stuff
> 
> On the road in 15 as soon as Kath gets home:chk:chk:chk


You must be bringing quite the load for Dave, cause my bottle of scotch couldn't have been that hard to pack. 



fissure30 said:


> Don't forget that box of gurkha's for Nick.:ss





sailchaser said:


> You mean the case


Chris and Steve that is not funny at all!!! u Besides Scott already has the kindling for the fire!!


----------



## Old Sailor

Nick...those gurlhas will give the pig a nice flavour when they burn!!:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> here at noon if you like....scotts at 2
> actually i really dont care when u get here....just dont wake me up


6am :chk:chk


----------



## shaggy

well chris and kathy are on their way.....ETA 8pm approx


----------



## shaggy

Old Sailor said:


> 6am :chk:chk


so ur leavin, what? around 3am? :r:r


----------



## Old Sailor

:hn:hnabout 8 am:chk


----------



## RHNewfie

Can someone PM me the address!!


----------



## DonnieW

RHNewfie said:


> Can someone PM me the address!!


I almost forgot... I have no clue where Scott lives. I have a good idea where Shaggy lives.


----------



## Old Sailor

Just got done making the cole slaw!!

somewhere Scott put up a mapquest with directions, if you don't find it PM me and I'll shot the addy to ya.


----------



## Conch Republican

RHNewfie said:


> Can someone PM me the address!!


PIN sent! What time you heading out? Call me


----------



## buzzman600

Ok the pig is ready





































apple at both ends :r:dr:dr


----------



## fissure30

Looking good. How bout a milkey way??:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## DonnieW

buzzman600 said:


> Ok the pig is ready


Mmmmmmmm! She looks better than 100lbs, good stuff!!


----------



## kayaker

That looks like it's going to be good. Wish I could be there.

Have fun all, and keep the pics coming.

Ian:tu


----------



## Bear

see you all in a few hours! :chk


----------



## buzzman600

Update


----------



## DETROITPHA357

U guys have a good time. Smoke something good for me.
Im sure as the liquor is flowing theres going to be some herf dialing going on right.:tu


----------



## Jbailey

buzzman600 said:


> Update


:dr:dr:dr


----------



## fury165

Lookin' good guys, enjoy!


----------



## kayaker

Homer: Are you saying you're never going to eat any animal again? What about bacon? 
Lisa: No. 
Homer: Ham? 
Lisa: No. 
Homer: Pork chops? 
Lisa: Dad, those all come from the same animal. 
Homer: Heh heh heh. Ooh, yeah, right, Lisa. A wonderful, magical animal.

Enjoy your magical animal.


----------



## shaggy

Funny, with that apple in it's arse...how will Old Sailor know which emd to start eatin??
His eyesight aint so good!!






(Posted by Conch, from Shaggy's):ss


----------



## shaggy

had a great time scott.....great to see some old friends and meet a couple of new ones. great food and even better friends. cant wait to do it again.


----------



## Bear

shaggy said:


> had a great time scott.....great to see some old friends and meet a couple of new ones. great food and even better friends. cant wait to do it again.


:tpd: I concur. Great time, great food & great company. 
We were even able to fulfil Nick's MAW with a bunch of Ghurkas!


----------



## Conch Republican

Scott - AWESOME herf!!! Great food, great people and great animals (besides Shaggy!:ss )

I don't think we should post any pics - just say we had a great time  (Wonder if Booker ever got his email...) :bn


----------



## kayaker

Conch Republican said:


> I don't think we should post any pics - just say we had a great time  :bn


NO!!! Not allowed. We losers need to know what we missed.:c


----------



## Old Sailor

Scott and family....Gail and I had an awesome time.....nothing better than great food, great friends, and smoking awesome cigars. More food and more food, topped off with a nice Mag 50. I'll post some pics later after some sleep.
Now how did I end up with 3 bottles of nummy rum, a box of milky way chocolate bars(36), special chocolate pretzels and more cigars than I went with??:r
To all that didn't show up.............oh oh oh oh oh:chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

http://www.resize.it/client/downloadimage.cfm?Image=tmpphp2UFA2d.jpg&id=35

http://www.resize.it/client/downloadimage.cfm?Image=tmpphpis3Mg9.jpg&id=36
http://www.resize.it/client/downloadimage.cfm?Image=tmpphpsTnabI.jpg&id=38
The Master carvers ? Sailchaser...Chris; Conch Republican...Mark; Chicklet...Jessie


----------



## Old Sailor

http://www.resize.it/client/downloadimage.cfm?Image=tmpphpUssr4u.jpg&id=41
Buzzman...Scott....I'd better see if this is ok!!
http://www.resize.it/client/downloadimage.cfm?Image=tmpphpgYdOkl.jpg&id=42
Mark and Don? fighting over the tray of butter tarts!
http://www.resize.it/client/downloadimage.cfm?Image=tmpphpyCgtaT.jpg&id=44
Nick (in the shorts)..enjoying a MOON TRANCE OR TRACE CIGAR:bn


----------



## DragonMan

Great herf Scott!!! The people, food and cigars made it another herf to remember!! I want to thank everyone that was kind enough to give me some Gurkhas!! I would smoke them myself but Gurkhas just don't agree with my taste buds so I hope you don't mind but I'm having them sent to the troops. Thanks again Scott for the hospitality, it was great herfing with old friends and meeting some new ones!! :tu :tu


----------



## kayaker

Sounds like you all had a great time, but we need the pics reposted. You should put an album in the igloo too.


----------



## DonnieW

Props to our host *Scott* for putting on a great Herf!! Thanks to Scott's Herf, I've met my 2 pig roast per summer quota - broke my daily smoke record having puffed some 7 beautiful stogies - realized I am possibly the shortest herfer. :r

Some random shots (the last may have been touched up)...


----------



## Gryphs62

Scott,

Thanks again! Had a great time, the date is already marked on the calender for next year!

Finally nice to meet some of the other Brothers besides Shaggy

Great time, look forward to herfing with everyone again!


----------



## fury165

That was one mighty fine looking pig - sounds like you guys had a blast. Post more pics so the rest of us can live vicariously thru CS! :tu


----------



## buzzman600

DonnieW said:


> Props to our host *Scott* for putting on a great Herf!! Thanks to Scott's Herf, I've met my 2 pig roast per summer quota - broke my daily smoke record having puffed some 7 beautiful stogies - realized I am possibly the shortest herfer. :r
> 
> Some random shots (the last may have been touched up)...


now thats some funny shit:r


----------



## Gryphs62

Something was wrong with Nick's shirt!


----------



## Old Sailor

ok, lets try this then


----------



## Old Sailor

and more


----------



## Conch Republican

buzzman600 said:


> now thats some funny shit:r


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## shaggy

well got the pics downloaded now....heres the fun



fissure, sailor and dpd just hangin out




fissure enjoyin a big stick



gryph, buzzman, sailchaser and 357 hangin out



357, sailchaser, donnie and bear


----------



## Old Sailor

Conch Republican said:


> :tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:


where are the pics :bn:bn:r


----------



## shaggy

and then there was nick.....tryin to pass off a gurka to donnie


and what donnie thinks of gurkas.....


and donnies revenge on nicks traveldor


----------



## DonnieW

shaggy said:


> *and donnies revenge on nicks traveldor*










No way man!!! I had NOTHING to do with that. Shaggy's just pissed about the Red Wing shirt (which I can't remove btw - who knew?).


----------



## Old Sailor

Shaggys just mad because his secret has been revealed......Red Wings....who would have thought!:r


----------



## Conch Republican

Shaggy is out of the closet - as a Red Wings Fan!!


----------



## buzzman600

thanks to everone 4 comin to my Pig roast 
great fun great people great cigars
thanks to everone how bomed me with a large # cigars
(not sure who gave me what)

Extar big thanks to Marc & Chris for there work on cutting up the pig.

scott


----------



## sailchaser

Well gang we just walked in the door, and the Ferry across was a great way to go home there was no wait at all and clear sailing thru customs. It was great to meet and visit with all. We will get pictures posted in a while. 
Scott thanks for the Butter tarts I think I over dosed on them but will be back for more as the sugar level drops a few points.

Made a few stops on the way home and enjoyed the whole weekend :tu:tu


----------



## Sailkat

Thanks Scott for the wonderful pig roast/herf! It was great to see everyone again! We went adventuring in Hamilton this morning (in the rain) and Chris got to see the Haida.

Working on posting pix.


----------



## shaggy

Sailkat said:


> Thanks Scott for the wonderful pig roast/herf! It was great to see everyone again! We went adventuring in Hamilton this morning (in the rain) and Chris got to see the Haida.
> 
> Working on posting pix.


glad you guys had fun...wish i could of spent some more time with ya but i had a date to be searched by US customs again this morning.....i think they must eventually get tired of searching me:r

hopefully next time we can hang out some more....cya soon guys


----------



## sailchaser

Herf stats for us:
19.25 hours in the car
588.4 miles driven
1 eaten burger and 3 salads at (SHAGGY'S PRE HERF)
1 pig carved
9 consumed salads
Feed 4 horses with cobs we ate
Paid atttention to 4 dogs
Swatted at uncountable misoquitos (till we sprayed down)
Saw a great fireworks show 
7 Butter Tarts consumed
cigars brought to the herf 41
bottles brought to the herf 2
Hours having fun (the whole time there)
new friends made = to many to mention
Things over heard at Scott's Herf = Uncountable


----------



## DPD6030

Thanks to all my fellow BOTL's for making my second herf a memorible experiance. Thank you Scott for the great pig and butter tarts. Here are a few pictures of the event.

View attachment 20857


Old Sailor, Shaggy, Bear and Donnie

View attachment 20858


Sailkat and Buzzman, Fissure trying to figure out what Nick's presents were :r

View attachment 20859


Nick, "Hey have you tried one of these before" attempting to give away his Gurkas.


----------



## DPD6030

View attachment 20860

Fissure30 & Bear haning out.


----------



## fissure30

Great pig roast/herf Scott!! What an awesome host. Nice to see some old faces, (some really old faces:ss) and some new faces. Canadian boys really know how to herf it up:chk:chk And we didn't get searched on the way in or out this time


----------



## DPD6030

fissure30 said:


> Great pig roast/herf Scott!! What an awesome host. Nice to see some old faces, (some really old faces:ss) and some new faces. Canadian boys really know how to herf it up:chk:chk And we didn't get searched on the way in or out this time


Don't forget to mention the Canadian Border agent was an attractive lady. :dr Oh and on the way back to USA The Border agent asks, "Where were you guys at"? Steve replies, "At a pig herf" She replies, "A what"?! I thought for sure we'd get stopped but we didn't. She wasn't bad looking either especially at 12:30 AM. Whew. I'm sure she is still scratching her head wondering WTH a herf is. :r


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> glad you guys had fun...wish i could of spent some more time with ya but i had a date to be searched by US customs again this morning.....i think they must eventually get tired of searching me:r
> 
> hopefully next time we can hang out some more....cya soon guys


they didn't??:hn


----------



## freakygar

Looks like a good time was had by all!!

And some were in awe of others.


----------



## freakygar

Questions of the ages were asked to people in the know!


----------



## Bear

Al, that's some funny chit! :r


----------



## buzzman600

ahc4353 said:


> Questions of the ages were asked to people in the know!


[email protected] thats funny chit:r

whoo hooo i got bananas


----------



## freakygar

Just one more and I'll stop. (Won't be easy.)

Maybe I'll just make my own "Old Sailor" thread. 










Dave, you're a great sport!


----------



## Old Sailor

:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Kidrock387




----------



## DonnieW

God help you guys for messin' with Old Sailor... :r


----------



## fissure30

DonnieW said:


> God help you guys for messin' with Old Sailor... :r


Nah, the old guy isn't what he used to be. Now he's all bark with a little bite:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

:r:r:r:r:r:r:rHe aint that old:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## shaggy

ok....when is the next one????


----------



## RRocket

Jess and I had a BLAST!!!! As a couple of CS newbs, this was our first large HERF. It was great and everyone was beyond kind and generous. Much thanks goes to Scott for being a gracious host and for putting on a top-notch event. Great food, great people..a great time! 

Thanks to Sailchaser for picking up Jess' favorite sticks....and thanks to everyone who exchanged sticks and/or bombed me.

Thanks to Conch for making sure Jess was well fed and keeping her amused with his cell phone camera all night long.  

But most of all...thanks to everyone there who made us newbs feel very relaxed (too relaxed??  ) and very much "part of the family" . We can't wait to meet up with everyone again. We look forward to our next HERF ...it simply can't arrive quick enough...


----------



## Conch Republican

Glad "all" of the pictures were not posted - just the one's that should be!


----------



## sailchaser

Here's some pictures


----------



## RRocket

Conch Republican said:


> Glad "all" of the pictures were not posted - just the one's that should be!


What do you mean?? :r


----------



## sailchaser

Mark (Counch)and Scott(Buzzman)










Lisa (Scotts Sister) & Kath (SailKat)










Dave (OldSailor) & Chris (Sailchaser)










Front row Couch, Shaggy and Pam


----------



## sailchaser

Gail And Faith










Shaggy(Mike) ,Scott,Chris and Pam










Chris,Mark and Jesse working on Carving Dinner


----------



## sailchaser

Conch, Jesse, Rrocket (Ron)


















Old Sailor and Gail










The Bear


----------



## RRocket

Great pics!!


----------



## sailchaser

Dragonman(Nick) getting his beloved Gurka's










Fissure30 and DPD6030










Scott feeding the attack dogs










This Picture needs a thread of it's own










Gosh Conch is sure happy?


----------



## sailchaser

The Whole Gang!!!


----------



## shaggy

sailchaser said:


> The Whole Gang!!!


come on chris....name them all in order...:r

hey....that could be a contest


----------



## sailchaser

shaggy said:


> come on chris....name them all in order...:r
> 
> hey....that could be a contest


I need memory food where is my

Butter tarts !!


----------



## freakygar

shaggy said:


> come on chris....name them all in order...:r
> 
> hey....that could be a contest


THAT's a great photo!

Looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## sailchaser

I have 3 different versions any one who wants a copy of the group picture, pm me your addy and I'll get it out to ya!!!:tu


----------



## DPD6030

sailchaser said:


> I have 3 different versions any one who wants a copy of the group picture, pm me your addy and I'll get it out to ya!!!:tu


PM sent:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

sailchaser said:


> Dragonman(Nick) getting his beloved Gurka's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fissure30 and DPD6030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott feeding the attack dogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Picture needs a thread of it's own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh Conch is sure happy?


Ya...but I wanna see the pics he won't show:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor

sailchaser said:


> I need memory food where is my
> 
> Butter tarts !!


CINNAMON BUNS!!:chk:chk


----------



## shaggy

Old Sailor said:


> Ya...but I wanna see the pics he won't show:r:r


i seen them:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> i seen them:ss


BASTAGE!!:r:r


----------



## Kidrock387

shaggy said:


> ok....when is the next one????


:tpd:


----------



## Sailkat

sailchaser said:


> The Whole Gang!!!


Back row -
Bear, Conch, Dragonman, Old Sailor, 357, Sailkat, Sailchaser, Shaggy, Gryphs62, Jess, RRocket
Front row -
Fissure30, Pam, DPD6030, DonnieW, Buzzman600

Not pictured - RHNewfie & Faith


----------



## Old Sailor

Sailkat said:


> Back row -
> Bear, Conch, Dragonman, Old Sailor, 357, Sailkat, Sailchaser, Shaggy, Gryphs62, Jess, RRocket
> Front row -
> Fissure30, Pam, DPD6030, DonnieW, Buzzman600
> 
> Not pictured - RHNewfie & Faith


Wait a minute.......Gail did slip out of this pic :r


----------



## Sailkat

Old Sailor said:


> Wait a minute.......Gail did slip out of this pic :r


She decided to stand behind everyone :r

Figured we won't notice


----------



## DonnieW

Old Sailor said:


> Wait a minute.......Gail did slip out of this pic :r


I'm pretty handy with Photoshop, I could 'slip' her back in, perhaps with a Red Wings jersey? :r On second thought, she's too sweet to mess with.


----------



## sailchaser

donniew said:


> i'm pretty handy with photoshop, i could 'slip' her back in, perhaps with a red wings jersey? :r on second thought, she's too sweet to mess with.


smart, very smart move!!!!!!


----------



## 357

Scott,

I can't thank you enough for hosting such a great pig roast herf. The food and hospitality was second to none. The generosity of the Club Stogie gorillas never ceases to amaze me, both host and attendees alike. It was great meeting some new folks and seeing friends again. I can't wait for next year!!! :ss

Mike


P.S. Shaggy, nice Wing's sweater. Being so close to Toronto, I never thought you'd be a Wing's fan. I might just have to get you some more Red Wings memorbilia. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

357 said:


> Scott,
> 
> I can't thank you enough for hosting such a great pig roast herf. The food and hospitality was second to none. The generosity of the Club Stogie gorillas never ceases to amaze me, both host and attendees alike. It was great meeting some new folks and seeing friends again. I can't wait for next year!!! :ss
> 
> Mike
> 
> *P.S. Shaggy, nice Wing's sweater. Being so close to Toronto, I never thought you'd be a Wing's fan. I might just have to get you some more Red Wings memorbilia. :tu*




Listen to this......from the guy that comes to herfs with HIS CIGARS IN A ZIPLOCK BAG!!!:gn:gn


----------



## Cadillac

Wow,

Looks like you guys had a great time! :tu


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> [/b]
> 
> Listen to this......from the guy that comes to herfs with HIS CIGARS IN A ZIPLOCK BAG!!!:gn:gn


I think someones been marked:gn :gn


----------



## DPD6030

Old Sailor said:


> [/b]
> 
> Listen to this......from the guy that comes to herfs with HIS CIGARS IN A ZIPLOCK BAG!!!:gn:gn


Ziplock, that's an overstatement! If I recall it was a light brown plastic grocery bag that does not hold humidty or cigars very well.


----------



## DonnieW

DPD6030 said:


> Ziplock, that's an overstatement! If I recall it was a light brown plastic grocery bag that does not hold humidty or cigars very well.


That is all wrong.



sailchaser said:


> I think someones been marked:gn :gn


For whatever reason, after meeting you, you remind me of Dr. Evil


----------



## sailchaser

DonnieW said:


> For whatever reason, after meeting you, you remind me of Dr. Evil


That's the nice thing someone ever has said Thanks

ANOTHER ONE FOR THE LIST


----------



## 357

DPD6030 said:


> Ziplock, that's an overstatement! If I recall it was a light brown plastic grocery bag that does not hold humidty or cigars very well.


For the record...

My cigars were in ziplock style bags from the cigar shop where I purchased them. There were two ziplocks, plus other stuff like butane and cutters thrown into a brown "Kroger" bag. YES I admit it was a Kroger bag. I would not simply throw cigars into an unsealed grocery bag. Someone did gift some cigars to me anonymously by doing just that, but I put them into the ziplocks ASAP.

I will now hide in shame :r


----------



## Old Sailor

357 said:


> For the record...
> 
> My cigars were in ziplock style bags from the cigar shop where I purchased them. There were two ziplocks, plus other stuff like butane and cutters thrown into a brown "Kroger" bag. YES I admit it was a Kroger bag. I would not simply throw cigars into an unsealed grocery bag. Someone did gift some cigars to me anonymously by doing just that, but I put them into the ziplocks ASAP.
> 
> *I will now hide in shame* :r


Too late for that :r:r


----------



## Conch Republican

357 my brother, I feel your pain. I too have always carried my cigars - properly humidified, and kept in ziplock bags, and then carried those bags in a plastic grocery bag. I too have seen this as recycilng the grocery bags, so they do not fill up our land-fill's. Think of yourself as a "*green*" smoker - an eco-friendly smoker, do not be ashamed, you should celebrate your selfless act - in that you would stand the ridicule of your brothers and sisters in order to help our enviornment!!

Needing a place for cutters, lighters and butane - totally understandable - and God knows - in a 30 count travel case, there is not enough room to carry sticks AND tools. (Thats why Old Sailor carries 2 cases)

Do not give in brother, stand strong - be ONE with the enviornment!!


----------



## 357

Conch Republican said:


> 357 my brother, I feel your pain. I too have always carried my cigars - properly humidified, and kept in ziplock bags, and then carried those bags in a plastic grocery bag. I too have seen this as recycilng the grocery bags, so they do not fill up our land-fill's. Think of yourself as a "*green*" smoker - an eco-friendly smoker, do not be ashamed, you should celebrate your selfless act - in that you would stand the ridicule of your brothers and sisters in order to help our enviornment!!
> 
> Needing a place for cutters, lighters and butane - totally understandable - and God knows - in a 30 count travel case, there is not enough room to carry sticks AND tools. (Thats why Old Sailor carries 2 cases)
> 
> Do not give in brother, stand strong - be ONE with the enviornment!!


You know,

I remember you bringing your cigars to Old Sailor's herf in the same manner (Kroger bag), so I didn't think it was a big deal to do the same. Then at Shaggy's pre-herf I saw the travel humi you were bombed with as a result, and I began to worry. I hoped nobody would notice, but it didn't take long.

If I'm going to be one with the environment do I have to switch to paper bags?


----------



## hardcz

357 said:


> You know,
> 
> I remember you bringing your cigars to Old Sailor's herf in the same manner (Kroger bag), so I didn't think it was a big deal to do the same. Then at Shaggy's pre-herf I saw the travel humi you were bombed with as a result, and I began to worry. I hoped nobody would notice, but it didn't take long.
> 
> If I'm going to be one with the environment do I have to switch to paper bags?


What's that, Mike needs to be bombed with more Cigar accessories.... maybe a otterbox 15-18 count? Sounds good to me...I got 5 bucks to chip in....


----------



## DPD6030

Don't worry bro. We're just giving you a hard time. Hope to see you at another herf soon. :ss I'm sure you'll come to the next herf with more than just a grocery bag...



357 said:


> For the record...
> 
> My cigars were in ziplock style bags from the cigar shop where I purchased them. There were two ziplocks, plus other stuff like butane and cutters thrown into a brown "Kroger" bag. YES I admit it was a Kroger bag. I would not simply throw cigars into an unsealed grocery bag. Someone did gift some cigars to me anonymously by doing just that, but I put them into the ziplocks ASAP.
> 
> I will now hide in shame :r


----------



## ambientboy

sailchaser said:


> The Whole Gang!!!


This herf looks like it kicked ass! I'm sad I missed it.


----------

